# Erik Nording Pipe



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

I just purchased an Erik Nording pipe online. Any of you guys familiar with Nording pipes? How do they smoke, etc... Below is the pic. It cost $55.

Gary

http://javascript[B][/B]:close();


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I have three Nordings. All were low grades and all were so-so. I understand they make better grades for the money.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

MadHatter,

Be honest now, would you think this one to be "lower grade"?

Gary


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I bought my first Nording last week at a smoke shop. With discount I paid $68, which is the most I have paid for any single pipe as most of mine came from E-bay as well.

I absolutley love it, worth every penny. p


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

$55 is rock bottom for a Nording. $300+/- Nording pipes are clasified as "high grade" in the Cup O Joes site. I think that's what Mad Hatter is getting at. I got the one shown below for $70 and it is one of my better smokers. But then all my pipes are in the $50 to $100 range. The bowl came pre-carbonized (caked) so it smoked good right off the bat. I figure one won't know what "so so" really means until he smokes a $300 pipe so I don't think Mad Hatter's comments were to disparge your choice. Would I buy another $55-$75 Nording? Absolutely.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I like my Nording.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Smokin Johnny

I am on-board with you. My 3 other briars are Boswell's and cost under $60. The Nording I bought is machine made versus free hand. I have been wanting one like this one since I started smoking a pipe. I should get it on Monday. I bought it at www.milantobacco.com . They are having a terrific sale on Nordings. They are out of Roanoke, VA.

Gary


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a cool photo with the fire  ^^^^


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> Milan Tobacconists - Offering Premium Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Accessories Since 1912 From Our Cigar and Pipe Shop in Roanoke, Virginia . They are having a terrific sale on Nordings. They are out of Roanoke, VA.
> 
> Gary


Those are good prices. You did good! Enjoy.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Nording freehand that cost about $95 as an estate pipe. It smokes ok but for some reason it won't stay put in my teeth. The bit must have a shape that my teeth can grasp somehow. And I HATE those rubber bits! Anyway, this pipe is a good smoke but it's going into the resell pile.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

garydh2000 said:


> MadHatter,
> 
> Be honest now, would you think this one to be "lower grade"?
> 
> Gary


I seriously don't know. They grade their pipes with different nomenclatures. Mine are grade 4, which I believe is next to the lowest grade. Someone here on the forum knows their grading scale but these three are the only ones I own.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I just received the new Nording in the mail today at work. I can't wait to get home and fire it up.

I am wondering what I should select as the first tobacco I smoke from this beauty?

Gary


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

garydh2000 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. I just received the new Nording in the mail today at work. I can't wait to get home and fire it up.
> 
> I am wondering what I should select as the first tobacco I smoke from this beauty?
> 
> Gary


I dedicate my pipes even before I buy them... so the one I'm waitin on from frenchy will be a VaPer pipe.... anyway, a nice light virginia is always a great way to start a pipe, imho.

I do think it is smart to go with a known tobacco in an unknown pipe.

I smoked an unknown tobacco in an unknown pipe on saturday and bout turned myself green. The pipe smoke cool and drew easy, wonderfully, and the tobacco was lovely, and tasty and sneakily strong... I think the combo of that kinda got me, So now I have the "only 1 unknown rule" either I know the pipe or I know the tobacco. I wont smoke 2 unknowns again


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good thoughts Josh. 

I am thinking of maybe opening a tin of McClelland Frog Morton this evening for this special occasion.

Gary


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

i am strongly considering buying a freehand signature, i am currently selling of a peterson that i get no use from and was in the market for a straight pipe but this is just too damn good looking to pass!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

From what I understand from grading systems, whatever the grade assigned, it has NOTHING to do with the final / potential smoking quality of the pipe.
It has to do more with:

- Difficulty to make the shape

- Look of the Grain

And thats it. 
Lower grades do not imply bad or poor smokers is the main thing to get.

***

Tzaddi
Flame on!!!!!!
Cool photo.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

just bought this from milan. cannot wait!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought grading had to do with mechanics as well as aesthetics. Flow of grain would have some impact on how well a pipe ages I would think, or no?


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice pipe Ryan. Let us know when it arrives.

Gary


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

SmokinJohnny said:


> I thought grading had to do with mechanics as well as aesthetics. Flow of grain would have some impact on how well a pipe ages I would think, or no?


Let's just say I hope my 3 Nordings don't set the standard hwell:


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

I ended up dedicating my Nording with some Boswell's Sweet n Mild. The pipe smoked smooth with one match taking me to the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

garydh2000 said:


> I ended up dedicating my Nording with some Boswell's Sweet n Mild. The pipe smoked smooth with one match taking me to the bottom of the bowl.


Yea, mines a smooth smoker too. Switched it to Bailey's Balkan Blend. Puffed it while driving today with the window cracked open..No hot ash gustings or re-lights. It's got a deep bore which I'm sure has some to do with it.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

SmokinJohnny said:


> I thought grading had to do with mechanics as well as aesthetics. Flow of grain would have some impact on how well a pipe ages I would think, or no?


I have heard (I will say heard rather than learned since there are so many opinions out there on one topic) that as a carver is doing his first boring out of the bowl, the briar starts to give off a smell. A side-effect of not just the cutting but also the briar being exposed to air for the first time.

Upon completing the bore, if you stick your nose in it and you experience a waft of a Sweet smell - then the Briar will smoke properly.
If however you take a whiff and you smell a slightly rotten, aging and sour odor, thats a pipe to throw away because it will only get worse as it heats up.

I wouldn't think that grain has an impact on internal bowl smoking characteristics. I would also think that very well grained blocks could give off that sour smell.

When you do a quick search on virtually any pipe maker, many of them (if not most) grade as mentioned, on difficulty of shape and look of grain.

Some random samples.

Upshall system
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*James Upshall pipes are graded by various finishes, i.e. bark, sandblast, black dress and smooth etc. Then by cross grain, flame grain, straight grain and, last but not least, the perfect high grade, which consists of dense straight grain to the bowl and shank. The latter being extremely rare.

Heeschen system
*[/FONT]I grade my pipes in 9 different categories, 4 for the smooth, 3 for the blasted and 2 for the rusticated ones.
The price range can vary, depending on the use of special materials (f.ex. tooth from mammoth, jewels etc.)
and custom orders. These add-ons will typically each add EUR 30-60 to the price.

Will Purdy has a good example on his site.
and
Radice has a very complex grading system on his.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Very helpful information David.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

garydh2000 said:


> Very helpful information David.


But also misleading. Of course someone who handcarves his own pipes will grade those pipes according to finishes. He offers no seconds because he has to maintain a standard to uphold his reputation. If the drilling is off he can't simply offer it as a $75 1C or 5F or whatever. Paul at www.larryssonpipes.com recently gave away a beautiful pipe on SF because the airway was misaligned a fraction of an inch, he doesn't offer production seconds and he has to maintain his reputation. The factory produced pipes are an entirely different matter.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> Then by cross grain, flame grain, straight grain and, last but not least, the perfect high grade, which consists of dense straight grain to the bowl and shank. The latter being extremely rare.


Thanks Dave. I think density of the grain (around the bowl) is the word I was looking for. With straight dense grain around the bowl, the briar should resist heat better and last longer the way I've read it (aging). In this case, I think we are talking quality of material more then asthetics.

When it comes to $50-$100 pipes, I tend to agree some great ones and not so great ones come out of the same batch. That it's best to inspect them over the counter. Like how the draft hole enters the bottom of the bowl, fit of the bit, putty, etc.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

The thing that I notice about my new Nording is the great draw from this pipe. I think that the better the draw, the lessor the effort to puff, therefore the less chance of gurgling. Also, all of my other pipes are bent and the Nording is the straightest pipe I own.

One of my pipes is always producing liquid heat and gurgling and it seems that I have a difficult time keeping the thing lit unless I am puffing like a madman. I assume that it is a draw issue versus a user induced issue.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

garydh2000 said:


> The thing that I notice about my new Nording is the great draw from this pipe. I think that the better the draw, the lessor the effort to puff, therefore the less chance of gurgling. Also, all of my other pipes are bent and the Nording is the straightest pipe I own.
> 
> One of my pipes is always producing liquid heat and gurgling and it seems that I have a difficult time keeping the thing lit unless I am puffing like a madman. I assume that it is a draw issue versus a user induced issue.


I love the draw on my Nording as well, glad to see your is working out.

As for the gurggling one thing I have learned it to keep a pipe cleaner on hand and swab the stem once or twice during a bowl. Gurggling is the result of a few things (moist baccy and our mouth). I like to have a drink while I smoke. mostly soda  and this can add moisture to the mix. Swabbing the stem as soon as I notice a gurgle usually takes care of the issue if the baccy was the culprit otherwise you may need to do it a second time. Then I just use that cleaner at the end to remove excess moisture and insert a new one to store the pipe and use for next time.

HTH,

Aaron


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

garydh2000 said:


> The thing that I notice about my new Nording is the great draw from this pipe. I think that the better the draw, the lessor the effort to puff, therefore the less chance of gurgling. Also, all of my other pipes are bent and the Nording is the straightest pipe I own.
> 
> One of my pipes is always producing liquid heat and gurgling and it seems that I have a difficult time keeping the thing lit unless I am puffing like a madman. I assume that it is a draw issue versus a user induced issue.


Glad to hear your new Nording is a good smoker. Often a staright has less potential for flaws in the drilling than does a bent. In your other pipe, if you're getting a gurgle its usually one of three things about the pipe that could cause this: misaligned airway, restricted airway or a low heal.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

My Nording has the best draw of the pipes I own too. It is a half bent. Gurgling is an issue but it is not as much an issue as with another half bent I own (a $40 Amedeus). I think that has some to do with how the draft hole was drilled. I do know the gurgling has a lot to do with how tenative I am to my smoking. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't. All depends on the mood or conditions I'm in. I do keep pipe cleaners handy and they are a bit cumbersome with half bents. Straight stems take the cleaner much easier.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I was amazed recently when one of my local B&M guys educated me on the true realities of moisture developing from tobacco.
He was smoking in a Dunhill Cavalier 

By DMDM
which as you can see has very little briar on it except the bowl.
The lowest part of the pipe, after a nice bowl, is filled to the brim with tobacco juice.
Not spit juice.
Not human juice at all.
Pure tobacco juice. The liquid that comes from smoking tobacco.

Its happening in all of our bowls all the time. We see the liquid spot after we empty a bowl out. But in our full briar pipes, 80% of the moisture is gurgling while we puff and when we finish, has already begun seeping into the briar as any liquid would on any wood.
Puts the whole moisture issue in perspective. I was amazed at the quantity. We are talking maybe 4 or 5 eyedropper type drops. But still. When you see it, it takes you back a bit.

Thats why drying out a pipe after a smoke or just in general is so important. If that moisture is allowed to build up without drying enough of it first, thats when the pipe starts smoking bad and developing that sour bad taste causing the pipe to be a 'bad smoker'.
I am sure there are other reasons why pipes become bad smokers, but that example is likely among the highest number of causes.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

mine just arrived. looks lovely. gonna light her up tonight. i noticed the stem is pretty damn tight though. i applied some graphite but even that doesnt seem to be doing much.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Ryan,

Congrats on the new pipe. My Nording is a tight fitting pipe as well. Let us know how she smokes!

Gary


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

pipe smokes great. such a smooth draw. ive decided to dedicate it to burleys. started breaking in with a half bowl of haunted bookshop which would just not stay lit. ah well, so it goes.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

so I couldn't resist and ended up buying a freehand signature only a week later. horrible cases of PAD and TAD lately.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

That is too funny as I ended up ordering another Nording as well. My new one is just like your first one only smooth.:help: I am now up to 5 briar pipes and two cobs. I think my next acquisition will be a Meerschaum.

Gary


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

garydh2000 said:


> That is too funny as I ended up ordering another Nording as well. My new one is just like your first one only smooth.:help: I am now up to 5 briar pipes and two cobs. I think my next acquisition will be a Meerschaum.
> 
> Gary


Addictive isn't it? IMO you cannot go wrong with a good meer.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

My Nording was getting lonely so I bought this one to keep it company:

http://javascript[B][/B]:close();


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> My Nording was getting lonely so I bought this one to keep it company


Can't say I blame you. $55 is a good deal.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah i almost bought one of those myself. Its a great deal... I got all the way to check out when i realized I put my debit card in my safe at home to keep my PAD in check.

:help: extreme PAD


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

OK, I swear this is my last pipe purchase until Christmas. Hi my name is Gary and I am a pipe-a-holic...


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought my first nording was my last pipe purchase...

received the signature series today. the pictures on milan do NOT do this pipe justice. it is gorgeous and smokes just as well. i christened it today with a bowl of maltese falcoln.


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

My Erik Nording pipe was so bad that I tracked him down in another Country to ask him about it.
His answer was "I would never smoke out of that pipe or buy it"
Kind of funny rally!!

That being said, Roush pipes are my favorite smokers by a long distance, Thick pots make the difference, not my favorite lookers. USA built.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. You mean everyone here doesn't have a wall full of Dunhills? You don't all sneer at pipes that cost less than $500? Whew; I knew there had to be a discussion spot on the net where I wouldn't feel like a cheap loser!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Wow. You mean everyone here doesn't have a wall full of Dunhills? You don't all sneer at pipes that cost less than $500? Whew; I knew there had to be a discussion spot on the net where I wouldn't feel like a cheap loser!


Many of us here smoke pipes in the $50 to $100 range as well as $30 Grabows and cobs. $200 - $400 pipes are probably better smokers but what we don't know won't hurt us.


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

SmokinJohnny said:


> Many of us here smoke pipes in the $50 to $100 range as well as $30 Grabows and cobs. $200 - $400 pipes are probably better smokers but what we don't know won't hurt us.


In the $30 club, and it smoke great!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

garydh2000 said:


> OK, I swear this is my last pipe purchase until Christmas. Hi my name is Gary and I am a pipe-a-holic...


This is not the place to practice your 12 steps.
You wont last...and I mean that in the best possible way.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

SmokinJohnny said:


> Many of us here smoke pipes in the $50 to $100 range as well as $30 Grabows and cobs. $200 - $400 pipes are probably better smokers but what we don't know won't hurt us.


That's me right now. My rotation consists of a Dr. Grabow, a couple of cobs, and a batch of basket pipes, and one good one, a Moretti I picked up on eBay for less than $30. (Note to new smokers: basket pipes are NOT a step up from cobs and Dr. Grabow; they are inferior!) So now that I have enough pipes to call it a rotation, I'm ready to start picking up nice ones, but for me, at this point, nice is in the $50-$100 range. Maybe when I have enough of those, I'll try more expensive ones. At this rate, by the time I'm 189 years old, _I'll _be the one buying the Dunhill...

And, just to get my comments back on the subject, I'm looking at a Nording Signature for my next purchase; sounds like people are happy with them, and I want a freehand!


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have been quite happy with my Boswells and Nordings that have been priced between 50-60 bucks. For some folks that is alot of money for a pipe. The important thing is enjoying the hobby and meeting nice people on the forum. I have gained much knowledge from this forum. I cherish and care for my "inexpensive" pipes as much as I would a Dunhill.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Nording, Stanwell, and Savinelli make decent pipes in the $50 to $75 range. A guy can put together a collection for rotation and dedication in a fair amount of time in this range. Like 6 months to a year or so. Once a guy is there, he can splurge on occasion for something a bit more exotic and dedicate it to something special. I think proper smoking, pipe care, and tobacco dedication is something a guy should become seasoned with before shelling out serious cash for a higher grade pipe. That comes with time. I haven't gotten there yet but it's been a lot of fun experimenting and learning this stuff.


----------

